

Mbed: 32 bit micro with cloud based toolchain - joe_bleau
http://hackaday.com/2009/11/21/review-mbed-nxp-lpc1768-microcontroller/
For some time I've thought that a web based toolchain might be advantageous for these simple embedded boards, so I'm glad to see someone trying it out.
======
joe_bleau
To me, the interesting angle on this device is that the C/C++ toolchain is all
web based, so there's no software installation required to get started. (I had
a similar idea some time ago for another embedded board, but couldn't convince
the company to try it out.) Seems like the zero installation toolchain would
make it easier for people to get started, especially if they are on a locked
down OS.

I also like their idea of having the board appear as a USB drive with FAT
filesystem; copy the new firmware over and it will automatically reflash the
microcontroller.

